

Obama Proposes Surveillance Policy Overhaul - shedd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324522504579002653564348842.html?mod=djemalertNEWS

======
u2328
Obama proposes nothing of the sort. All he's proposing is a fresh coat of
paint over the same policies and procedures in an attempt to make it seem like
it seem like Obama cares about civil liberties and privacy, but he really
doesn't. The security of the state and the establishment is what matters to
him. Hasn't his Justice Department's failure to go after the big players in
the financial crash, failure to go after the Bush Administration war criminals
and instead go after easy targets like Aaron Schwartz proven that to you yet?

Sorry guys, we thought Obama was our friend, but he's thrown in the law
enforcement and military types over the geeks. Color me a disappointed Obama
voter, but at least I know where the Democrats stand. It'll be third party
voting for me here on out.

~~~
malandrew
I think we can officially start calling all this "transparency theatre"

